# Working out one's dog's bloodline % ??



## Markus Geyser (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

How would you work out the % of a specific bloodline in your dog, knowing the blood lines of his pedigree ?

:hammer::hammer:


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

Get yourself a program called CompuPed.
CompuPed Millennium by PedFast Technologies

This site is not anywhere near as good as CompuPed but it has an inbreeding calculator.
Inbreeding calculator


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

you read the peds,count the nic's add and divide,assess and then decide the best suited match for the breeding.
thats what they did 30 years ago before computers.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You just have to trace it back as far as you can, although many say that the first 4 generations are all that really matter as anything past that is VERY diluted! However if you look back 8 generations and have consisten line breeding, that helps.

Go on peds online and build your pedigree, they have a calculator that does it for you right then!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

scratchin dog said:


> Get yourself a program called CompuPed.
> CompuPed Millennium by PedFast Technologies
> 
> This site is not anywhere near as good as CompuPed but it has an inbreeding calculator.
> Inbreeding calculator


Good links thanks for sharing Dawn


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

apbt online is best, i wouldnt have a clue how to work it out myself LMAO


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Peds online only gives you blood contribution by ancestor (only for 4 gens too, which is easy to figure). It won't give you important COI % nor data on repeating ancestors, ect

Bloodline % is a different matter, though figures the same as blood ancestor contribution. It can be represented as a % or fraction. Though these representations are not exactly accurate they give us a good idea of the bloodlines.


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> the first 4 generations are all that really matter as anything past that is VERY diluted!


This is simply not true at all. For instance, my own dog is 101 times Redboy in 10 generations. That makes him 31% Redboy. I would say that is not very diluted at all.



OldFortKennels said:


> Go on peds online and build your pedigree, they have a calculator that does it for you right then!


Again..peds online calculator only accounts for the first 4 generations. This can be very misleading, as I have shown in my post above. Redboy is nowhere to be found on my dogs ped online breakdown. However with CompuPed I was able to see that Redboy makes up a large % of my dogs ped.


----------

